# Canon U.S.A. Builds on Success of the “One Canon” Strategy



## canonnews (Mar 2, 2018)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 1, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc. a leader in digital imaging solutions, concluded its One Canon Event, held February 12-14 in Hollywood, Florida. The annual gathering of esteemed industry analysts and press commemorated the Company’s inclusive and inventive approaches to its diverse customers and the continued success of the One Canon business strategy. The exclusive event provided over 45 industry analysts and journalists the opportunity to engage with executive leaders, customers, and business partners, and hear about the Company’s strategic evolution to continue to help foster strong growth and performance drivers going forward.</p>
<p>Key executives updated guests on the impact the One Canon strategy is having on the company as a whole, while providing examples of successful One Canon collaborations positively affecting customers, partners, and the company’s dealer channel. Leaders from business units also gave guests an inside look into industry-leading products, service, and marketing programs that continue to differentiate Canon as a dynamic force in the print industry.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>One major highlight of the event was the announcement of the third generation imageRUNNER ADVANCE 2<sup>nd</sup> edition models, a refresh of the three-time BLI Line of the Year award-winning platform that will be available in spring 2018.</p>
<p>The launch features improvements that target three core needs of technology decision makers:</p>
<ul>
<li>Simplify – The power to streamline user workflows and ease the implementation and management of technology (Cloud-capabilities)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Control – The power to take command of costs, manage print usage and implement a secure solution (New levels of security)</li>
<li>Evolve – The power to expand capabilities and stay ahead of change (Continuous improvement)</li>
</ul>
<p>“This is our second year celebrating the One Canon strategy, a customer-first principle which represents our inclusive approach toward delivering integrated solutions offerings based on innovation, possibility and smart solutions,” said Toyotsugu Kuwamura, executive vice president and general manager, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “By coming together across the Canon Family of companies and working side by side with our customers and channel partners, we continue to seek new and inventive ways to drive change in the industry.”</p>
<p>During the two-day event, guests not only attended executive presentations, but were given the opportunity to hear directly from Canon customers and partners during the event’s “Successful Solutions” session that gave unique insight into how the company continues to collaborate and focus on forward-thinking innovation.</p>
<p>Representatives from Mount Ida College, Pixelwerx, Southwestern Blueprint, and Arna Marketing enhanced the conversation by participating in on-stage interviews where they each had the opportunity to share their unique perspective on the Canon approach and how it helps advance their organizations. In addition, following the success of Canon’s dealer relations portion, which included dynamic interviews with key partners, the company again reiterated its commitment to establishing strong partnerships with independent dealers by inviting Ryan Jones from American Business Machines and his customer, Borden Newman from Editorial Renuevo to speak alongside BISG senior vice president and general manager, Mason Olds.</p>
<p>“Mount Ida College may be considered small compared to other institutions, but Canon has always made us feel that we are as important to them as anyone else would be,” said Jill Abrahams, vice president for Advancement at Mount Ida College. “We were thrilled to be asked to participate in this event, and look forward to continue working side-by-side with Canon on future initiatives.”</p>
<p>Abrahams was joined on stage by her colleague Jason Donati, Dean at Mount Ida College, who added, “Our alliance with Canon has enriched many of our student programs, with tangible items such as providing high quality cameras and printers, to participating in our business entrepreneur event, to supporting other key initiatives of our school. We were delighted to be able to present this unique relationship to the media through the One Canon Event.”</p>
<p>The event included a landmark announcement from Canon Solutions America on the advancement to its security offerings. Pete Kowalczuk, president of Canon Solutions America, detailed the far-reaching enhancements during a presentation that included Carlos Fernandes, CEO, Agile Cybersecurity Solutions, and Ajay Arora, CEO of Vera, the company’s new security partners. To learn more about those partnerships, visit <a href="https://csa.canon.com/online/portal/csa/csa/company/pressreleases" target="blank"><strong>here</strong></a>.</p>
<p>For more information on products and solutions launched at the event please visit the Canon <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/about/newsroom/press-releases" target="blank"><strong>newsroom</strong></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

